
Government Should Regulate Automated Decision-Making - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-04-17/algorithms-that-manage-people-need-human-regulation
======
chuckgreenman
Can we get a regulation on non-experts making laws about things that do not
understand in the slightest.

~~~
Nuzzerino
You say that as if lawmakers never at least try to work closely with those
experts or even have some expertise themselves (hint, they do).

~~~
cbluth
hint, it doesn't show

